# Accéder à mon DD Externe branché neufbox se SFR



## Simbouesse (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère poster au bon endroit...

Voilà, j'ai un DD Externe de 160Go (Samsung) que j'ai branché en USB sur ma NeufBox de SFR. La NeufBox le reconnait (apparaît bien dans les périphériques sur la page http://192.168.1.1), mais je ne parviens pas à m'y connecter.
Voilà ce que j'ai fait :


DD branché et reconnu comme DD par la NeufBox
Création d'identifiants autorisés à accéder au DD sur la page de configuration du FTP de la box
Tentative d'accès au DD via le finder dans "se connecter au serveur"

Je suis sur un MacBook 2Ghz  mid-2007 / Mac OS X 10.4.11

Le message d'erreur me dit que c'est une erreur d'identifiant mais j'ai tenté et retenté la connexion, j'ai même demandé à mon frère qu'il le fasse et le constat est le même...

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire cela? auriez-vous une idée ?
Si ce n'est pas les identifiants ftp de la box qu'il faut, quel est-il ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## antro (6 Avril 2010)

Sauf derniere mise à jour de ta neufbox (version 2), l'accès au disque connecté sur la neufbox se fait via FTP (et donc pas via le Finder via se connecter au serveur...)

Utilises plutot un client FTP comme Cyberduck ou FileZilla pour t'y connecter.

Sur les dernieres mises à jour Neufbox, le disque dur est partagé via Samba. Il est donc possible de s'y connecter via le finder. Ceci dit selon les forums SFR, ça bug un max et il est quasi impossible d'y poser des fichiers ou d'y créer des répertoires de manière fiable. 

Conclusion, le partage de disque externe sur Neufbox n'est à utiliser que pour lire des fichiers et non tenter de t'en servir comme disque dur réseau. (J'ai d'ailleurs moi même acheté un adaptateur NAS USB => Ethernet pour y mettre mon disque en réseau).


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Avril 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse!

Je pense que je vais m'abstenir, surtout que c'est un DD portable auto alimenté... Il ne prend pas beaucoup de place et n'est pas ch*** à déplacer 

Merci !


----------



## antro (18 Avril 2010)

Et puis tu auras un taux de transfert largement supérieur que s'il était connecté à ta Neufbox !


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Avril 2010)

Ouais, en plus...

Mais bon c'était pour tout avoir sur tous les ordis (bon ok y en a que 2... ).

De toute manière, ça marche pas ça marche pas ! c'est comme ça... la vie est ainsi faite


----------



## antro (19 Avril 2010)

Chez moi, ça a marché grâce à ça (et la mise à jour trouvée ici)


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Avril 2010)

Ok merci, mais je n'ai pas envie d'y mettre de l'argent... 
Merci quand même !


----------



## Pouasson (26 Avril 2010)

Si si c'est faisable sans bourse délier (même si ça sera lent, effectivement, et que en firmware de neufbox >2). Et ça marche avec un DD auto-alimenté. Là, j'ai pris le DD qui me sert à enregistrer sur mon décodeur ; 

Applications > Partage de Fichiers > Activé ; tu rentres nom de groupe et de service, pis tu ajoutes ton DD normalement détecté, en bas :







Ensuite tu fais cmd+K dans le finder pour ouvrir la liaison, tu rentres le nom du groupe et du service :






Et t'accèdes à ton DD en réseau via la NB :







À noter que par la suite, en cliquant sur "connecter" quand tu verras ta Neufbox dans les connexions partagées, si t'as choisi d'enregistrer dans le trousseau, ça se fera plus directement, sans avoir à faire cmd+K.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Avril 2010)

Je ne suis pas chez moi cette semaine, mais en voyant cela j'ai bon espoir !!!! 

En effet, je crois que je n'ai pas activé le partage de fichiers... A confirmer...

Merci 

PS : je reviendrai dire si ça marche chez moi aussi


----------

